# Current Exam, Boston PD, Got a Card...?



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Someone sometime back posted that they recently received a card for Boston PD with a none-vet score of 95. If you read this...I am curious to know how you made out and what you were ranked. I am trying to "estimate" how close I am on this list and gage where I'll be on the new list.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> Someone sometime back posted that they recently received a card for Boston PD with a none-vet score of 95. If you read this...I am curious to know how you made out and what you were ranked. I am trying to "estimate" how close I am on this list and gage where I'll be on the new list.


I highly doubt they got a card from this recent test. That list wont be certified until November 1st.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> I highly doubt they got a card from this recent test. That list wont be certified until November 1st.


When I wrote current Exam I meant the current active list of 2003, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

That was me. If this gets posted twice I apologize. I was ranked 153. My PAT is 10/05 which is the last step. Academy date, 10/31 (the last day that the 03 exam is valid). SMD, lots of info for you if you want to PM me.


----------

